# Arenas signs with the Wiz :(



## XcaliberZ

Thought I'd stop by and share the pain with fellow Warriors fans.

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0721/1583869.html

15-Days to match, c'mon St. Jean, redeem yourself. PLEASE.


----------



## Hero

I thought Larry Hughes was their future?:sour:


----------



## MJG

If he was our future he'd have gotten more than a three-year deal


----------



## Jason Caffeine

Well, Arenas is on my hate list now.


----------



## Minstrel

This is such a shame. Arenas was the best talent the Warriors have had since Chris Webber, in my opinion.

Hopefully, they can still build a playoff team out of the parts they have within the next couple of years.


----------



## eddieMoney

As tough as it is to see him leave, you can't really blame him for taking the money. 6 years/60 million is a lot of freakin dough! Not many players would say 'NO' to that deal. It's time to move on since the Warriors cannot match that contract. Anyone know if they plan on keeping Boykins?


----------



## XcaliberZ

Not sure about Boykins, but I think I read somewhere that we would pursue Speedy Claxton as soon as Arenas signed elsewhere. Will post link when I can find it


----------



## eddieMoney

I heard about them looking into signing Claxton too. I"m not too hot on that idea. I believe Kenny Anderson is still available and even though he's aging, he's still a decent point guard with a few good years left in him. Can someone pass this info to St. Jean please? Thanks.


----------



## XcaliberZ

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2003/07/22/SP252941.DTL

Now they might have to shift their affection to Claxton, perhaps the most interesting of the available point guards on the market, a group that includes Kenny Anderson, Jacque Vaughn, Darrell Armstrong, Travis Best, Rod Strickland, Chris Whitney and Shammond Williams.


----------



## ssmokinjoe

I always liked Rod Strickland. I don't know how old he is or how his game is lately, but he's one of the best penetrators and finishers thru traffic that i have seen.


----------



## ratedPG

... he sold us out for the Wizards?




> Originally posted by <b>Jason Caffeine</b>!
> Well, Arenas is on my hate list now.


----------



## MightyReds2020

I hope the Warrios won't give Speedy a long-term deal like the one they gave Danny Fortson. For a player who is very very injury-proned and only had a good 'half-series' in The Finals, it is a pretty huge gamble to give him anything long-term.

Speedy has the talent but he is not a true point. He also had many injuries since his rookie season. Although none of them are those reoccured-type injuries, one has to wonder if his playing style really is high risk. I would rather see the Warriors go for a short-term solution instead of overpaying (once again) for talent.


----------



## MJG

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1584121.html

Claxton signed a deal with the Warriors for about $10 million over 3 years, a relatively fair price I believe. Also, to guy who said that Arenas sold out -- get real. He'll be making more than double what the Warriors would pay him, and no sane person would have stayed with that big of a difference. If someone in the real world, say an accountant, was offered twice the payment to work for one client over another, you wouldn't think it's 'selling out' to take the better deal (or at least I hope not). Now, if you want to argue that the Clippers would have been a better choice for around the same money, feel free. I just don't get how someone taking *a lot* more money to go to a situation that he supposedly likes is selling out.


----------



## HKF

I like Arenas, but let's be realistic, he is kind of immature right now. He is being overrated by Warrior fans and non-Warrior fans.
He is worth 10 million a season after one good season, I don't know.

And he is not the only reason why this team got so much better. 
Troy Murphy keeps improving, Jamison is becoming a leader and the Warriors have a real good coach in Eric Musselman. Dunleavy and Welsch are playing well in summer league and one thing the Warriors have is shooting ability. They may or may not make the playoffs next year, but they are as deep as a team like the Pacers or the Kings IMO.

Divac>Dampier (If only Dampier cared this would be even)
Webber>Murphy (but Murphy is getting better)
Jamison=Peja (they are both offensive players only)
Christie=J-Rich (Christie's D gets cancelled out because he refuses to shoot, so this is a wash)
Bibby>Speedy (since it looks like they are signing Claxton, I have no idea which way this could go)

SacTo Bench
B-Jax, Pollard, Turkoglu, Clark, G-Wallace, J-Jackson, Funderburke

GS Bench
Welsch, Dunleavy, Pietrus, Foyle, Mills, Fortson, Boykins

To me the only thing the Kings have over Golden State is experience and a system that they have been running for a while. Give Musselman one more season, and I think the Warriors will be perennial playoff contenders.


----------



## ratedPG

What does a accountant have to do with Gilbert Arenas, let alone any NBA player? Nothing, quit trying to make a point and loath in your teams "potential" on your own forum.
Gilbert sold out for money, plain and simple. He had a much better situation in Golden State, where they quite possibly could've been the 7 or 8 seed in the playoffs next year (and still will, without Arenas); much better talent, and he went to play with a bunch of underachievers like Jerry "the next Jordan" Stackhouse and Kwame "it takes a couple years" Brown. A potential perenniel playoff squad for money. How does that work when he'd still make $5 million, like it's chump change. So, you can get real.
He'll regret it soon, it's his loss for being so hellbent to get revenge on people he'd never see the day he entered his name in the NBA Draft.


----------



## Hero

When the Warriors play the Wiz next season in Oakland, I’ll be there and BOO the living hell out of him every time he touches the ball! Quote me.


----------



## dr-dru

i bet arenas and the wiz don't even make the playoffs. if jordan cant take them to the playoffs arenas wont.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Wizards have upgraded, they are better than last year.


----------



## Minstrel

http://www.bayarea.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/basketball/nba/golden_state_warriors/6355562.htm


----------



## Hero

Aaahh... The words of wisdom from Skip. I agree with almost everything he said. That money-grubbing mutha will struggle in Washington!!:upset:


----------



## Tom

Get used to Bobby Sura as the PG because Speedy can't play 50 games. The warriors are the only team that can send a western conference player eastward...what is up with that.


----------



## colossus735

Wizards have upgraded, they are better than last year. [/QUOTE]


How have the Wizards upgraded?

Arenas is about to have a rude awakening. He is going to discover that he is not as good as he was led to believe. In Golden State Arenas had many players to back him up and make him look good. Jamison, Richardson, and Murphy were the starters who were able to finish any play he started and also had enough game to take some of the heat off of him. Boykins was there to give him quality-resting time on the bench because the team was in good hands. Who does he have as a supporting cast in Washington?

Stackhouse? Laettner? K.Brown? And he'll have L. Hughes as a backup or running mate. Word is still out on Dixon, Jefferies and their drafted players this year. I'm sorry, but Arenas will wish he signed with the Clippers when he's about 2 weeks into the season. The opposite team will know that Arenas and Stack are only players on that team and push their defense to shut those guys down. The rest of the team are a bunch of wannabes. Yes there is some hatred there because Arenas left, but at least go to a team with potential. The Wizards are nowhere close to becoming a contender, unlike the Nuggets and Warriors who a brighter future ahead of them. Go Speedy! Welcome to the Warriors. Go Warriors!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Speedy blows, and Warriors aren't going to be making the playoffs anytime soon. The Wiz, in the East, can make it next year.

It actually sucks, in the end your only argument is that he'd have a better future in GS. Well when the Wiz make the playoffs, he'll be laughing his way to the bank as a winner.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Hero</b>!
> When the Warriors play the Wiz next season in Oakland, I’ll be there and BOO the living hell out of him every time he touches the ball! Quote me.


done.

isnt it funny after all we went through neither the nuggets nor the warriors got him. and it wasnt the spurs, heat, jazz or clips either!

oh well, at least we got miller.

you guys got speedy.

washington got arenas.

everyone wins!


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Speedy blows, and Warriors aren't going to be making the playoffs anytime soon. The Wiz, in the East, can make it next year.
> 
> It actually sucks, in the end your only argument is that he'd have a better future in GS. Well when the Wiz make the playoffs, he'll be laughing his way to the bank as a winner.


hes got a point there.


----------



## bball_is_life

The Warriors should get Rafer Alston.. he is a great point guard bleave me. knows how to run the offense very well and is really working hard this summer to improve his game. I bleaive he is in tow summer leauges and doing games for the And 1 tour. I still dont understand why any team has signed him yet? :whoknows:


----------



## Jason Caffeine

Warriors already cut him last summer, when Dean Olliver outplayed him.


----------



## RunTMC

Actually, Muss cut him because of his attitude. 

As for anyone thinking the Wizards will make the playoffs next year.. you're dillusional. The Warriors have a far better shot at the playoffs in the West than the Wizards do in the East. And that's saying something. Stackhouse and Arenas are both decent shooters that require the ball to be in their hands CONSTANTLY. The only problem is there is no playmaker, no outside shooting to speak of, and no post play. The only shot the Wizards have is running the ball like the Warriors did, but they don't have nearly as many finishers, nor the defensive post presence. Summary: Snowball's chance in hell of making the playoffs next year.


----------



## CP26

When will Gilbert be a wizards officially?


----------



## eddieMoney

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> When will Gilbert be a wizards officially?


Tomorrow is the last day that the Warriors have to match the Wizards' offer sheet.


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>eddieMoney</b>!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day that the Warriors have to match the Wizards' offer sheet.


Which they wont to do


----------



## eddieMoney

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> 
> 
> Which they wont to do


More like they can't do


----------

